# The last thing my cereal bowl sees



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cant walk into the room with food, cereal being the worst!


dont worry, she didnt get any. i wont allow even a nibble of this cereal as its chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She has got such a mischievous look on her face!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol Dally is too cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes the worst of the pets for table manners, but gylfie is right behind her. gylfie will get into your plate and steal it off the fork, dally dive bombs your food several times lol and will land IN the food


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the pictures. Moonshine got excited this morning when my husband brought me a biscuit for breakfast. She had to stand on the plate and eat some of the plain eggs on it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol thats another thing she cant have as i have dipping eggs with salt, but if i have scrambled plain she can have some.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Egg salad sandwiches are a favorite...the mayo isn't good for them so they just get pieces of bread with egg on it and they think they're eating my sandwich lol.


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww lol, little misschief! (sp?)

She's like "aaaall mineee!!!"


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she's terrible lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Love How Your Bird Room Is Set Up With Stuff Hanging From The Ceilings! I Have A Picture Of Graystar Being Bad As Well! 








I Turned Around And She Was In My Mom's Bowl Of Potatoe Chips So I Snapped A Picture Fast And Then Took Her And Put Her Back In Her Cage!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Cute pictures; thanks for sharing them. When they see something they want, away they go! I love your play "gym". Nice setup.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> I Love How Your Bird Room Is Set Up With Stuff Hanging From The Ceilings! I Have A Picture Of Graystar Being Bad As Well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats it, Graystar and Dally are long lost sisters!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Reminds me of the seagulls on Finding Nemo. Mine, mine, mine, mine!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL! lets hope dally doesnt suddenly learn to talk and then start saying that


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha love the pics! Polly is so annoying when she does that, she flew into my bowl of beans the other day and got all tomato sauce, then walked all over me  I love your flight pics of Dally, she looks so graceful


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is now. you shoulda seen her when she was clipped. her breeder didnt let her learn to fly and she was so clumsy and crash landed with a proper clip. now she flutters, turns suddenly, divebombs, loops around the room and everything. shes great at flying, except she seems to LIKE flying into windows as shes done it a few times. have to keep blinds down or put the gingerbread man stuffed animal in the window lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL the gingerbread toy! I saw your video of that lol, poor Dally....I laughed so much though  Polly is a great flyer too, at first she was rubbish, crashing into everything, but she's really good now  Just wish I could get some good flight pics of her!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you think Dally is bad with the gingerbread man, tsuka is worse. he sees it from the other side of the room and he freaks out. hes terrible lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

lol yea dally and graystar are sisters! lol


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a great photo! 

DallyTsuka, I also am loving your setup with the cages and playgyms... Can you post a pic of just the cages and playgym above? I'd like to steal ideas from you for my birdroom.


----------

